# Dental cleaning next wk for toy poodle



## 3MiniPoodles (Jul 14, 2020)

I would ask your vet. Otherwise, I would totally do the anesthetic cleaning. Do it ASAP as that looks quite bad to me.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Bad teeth and infections can affect internal organs, affect the heart.
Better for the dog to have the bad teeth removed. Toy breeds notoriously have bad teeth, their teeth are tightly packed together so debris gets caught easily.
Bleeding gums is a sign of gum/dental disease.
After the cleaning a tooth extractions, speak with your vet on how to keep those teeth clean


----------



## FloofyPoodle (May 12, 2020)

I’ve never had a cleaning done, but I’m a nut about keeping my dogs clean, inside and out... Just can’t bear it. Some people I’ve known have their dog’s teeth cleaned every once in a while, and they do just fine. Your girl definitely needs a cleaning, some of the teeth on the right look like they might need pulled, unfortunately. Infections in one part of the body can spread to other parts.

If it makes you feel better, a large part of this is not your fault. Those teeth look very off-center to me, and any sort of tooth removal was bound to happen at some point, infection or broken or otherwise. It may actually be beneficial for her to have some of them removed.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

She has really bad teeth. She will probably need some extractions. Have a dental cleaning done by the vet ASAP. When it’s done, you need to start brushing regularly, at least 4 times a week, or else she will be back to square one in no time. And the older the dog is, the more risk there is to having dental cleaning done, because of anesthesia.

The bleeding when you brush is perfectly normal. It’s the gums bleeding, because they are sensitive and have never been in contact with the brush. Same thing happens to humans who don’t brush enough. After a while (not long, not even a week), her gums will get used to it and there will be no bleeding.

I brush both my toy’s teeth and they never bleed.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Aside from all the health issues mentioned, bad teeth are really painful. I think it is much kinder to extract the rotten teeth.

I once had a cat that needed to have every single tooth removed due to an auto-immune issue. He was so much more comfortable afterwards. He stopped shying away from my touch, started head-butting me affectionately, ate better, interacted with the dogs...just acted like a totally different animal.


----------



## Starvt (Nov 5, 2019)

Those teeth are quite bad, be prepared for her to loose a lot of them. 
Far better to get them out now while she is healthy. I work as a vet tech and I can't tell you how many people say their pets were so much happier after having teeth taken out. 
And while it's hard to tie them together directly, a lot of dogs that we see with later onset heart disease have terrible teeth... And of course by that point anesthesia is dangerous. 
This dental is definitely worth it for her short-term comfort as well as long-term health.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Twyla found these tiny brushes a few months ago on Amazon. I hope she won't mind giving an update to say if they work as she hoped.


https://www.amazon.com/AutoWT-Toothbrush-Silicone-Double-Sided-Comfort/dp/B07PRBCH9T/ref=sr_1_5?keywords=silicone+dog+toothbrush+all&qid=1582250895&s=pet-supplies&sr=1-5



I've read that something as simple as wrapping some bandage gauze around your finger and gently "brushing", especially with a good doggie paste, will help keep their teeth clean.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I second all that has been said - get her teeth sorted, including any extractions needed, then as soon as your vet gives the all clear start brushing very regularly. Build up slowly, so it is something she accepts easily - at the moment her mouth will be sore, but once it has healed she will be much more comfortable. Sophy in particular disliked the feel of the brush, and it took several months to get from a touch to several dozen strokes. For one reason and another her teeth had got caked with tartar, but I still kept brushing regularly, and when she went in for a dental at a similar age to your dog - only the second of her life - the vet was surprised to find the teeth and gums completely healthy underneath the gunk, which he reckoned was largely due to the daily brushing. Poppy has never needed a dental - brushing alone has been enough for her, but she has better spaced teeth in a longer jaw.


----------



## Porkchop (Sep 2, 2019)

Those teeth do look pretty rotten, and probably painful for her. Have removed whatever teeth the vet says need to go and do the cleaning of what’s left.
I’m sorry you’re feeling bad about this. But from here on out you will be her oral health champion.
I don’t think water additives, wipe on gel, or dental chews are enough. just regular old teeth brushing is the only way to keep dog’s teeth from getting bad or worse. 

These toothbrushes are the ones I use for my mini. She has very small teeth and a small mouth like your toy. the heads on this brush are smaller and softer than the small end of the typical double ended pet toothbrush. Someone else here on poodle forum recommended them, that’s how I found them.






Amazon.com : Dog Toothbrush & Dual Headed Toothbrush by H&H Pets | Best Professional Cat Dog Finger Toothbrush, Great Dental Hygiene, Value Pack of 4 or 8 (Small Toothbrush, 4 Count) : Pet Supplies


Amazon.com : Dog Toothbrush & Dual Headed Toothbrush by H&H Pets | Best Professional Cat Dog Finger Toothbrush, Great Dental Hygiene, Value Pack of 4 or 8 (Small Toothbrush, 4 Count) : Pet Supplies



www.amazon.com





I originally started with silicone over the finger brushes but I personally found them harder to use than small headed regular toothbrushes. 

Wait a several days for the soreness of her dental cleaning/extractions to resolve, then look into brushing her teeth. She’s not gonna like it, you’ll just train her to tolerate it enough to get it done. Her gums will still bleed for awhile when you first start brushing. Make sure you use a VOHC approved toothpaste. Those are the only ones that have shown effectiveness to reduce plaque and tartar on the teeth. I’ve only ever used Petsmile brand in the London broil flavor and my dog thinks it’s a treat.

I brush my dog’s teeth 3-4 times a week (I should do more). I will do a cleaning under anesthesia whenever the vet thinks it’s needed. But my dog is only 1 and not needing it yet.


----------



## Pineapplepoodle (Sep 28, 2017)

Thanks everyone! Hopefully, they won’t need to all be extracted, and hopefully my nerves will make it to the day of (I’m in full on anxiety mode), and I can get back on the brushing regime..I’ve also been alternating with those rubber finger brushes and kids toothbrushes w/ Petrodex toothpaste..but her teeth are so tiny, I don’t even know what I’m doing as I’m doing it and get paste everywhere except where it should be. 

I think I will look into the brushes suggested above too.

I’ve been giving her the antibiotic the vet prescribed (and he did mention something about her liver numbers(?) being high probably from her infection but we did get the green light for the cleaning. I like to torture/blame myself (for everything, lol)..but I also wonder if having 4 litters of puppies (before I got her)..and her kibble (Fromm) also contributed to this (my other toy is on the same kibble and also will need a dental)..


----------



## Porkchop (Sep 2, 2019)

I would be anxious too. I’ve had to put my puppy under anesthesia twice in the past 4 months, once to extract retained baby teeth and once for her spay (2 days ago!). That’s always nerve wracking. It’s scary to not know how many teeth need to come out. She’s gonna be bouncy and happy after it’s done though. 

It’s very hard to see and get to what you need to brush, especially the sides and back teeth.
The thing I do that helps me is I have Lacey lay on my lap facing left or right. I take my index finger of my left hand (I’m right handed) and stick it in between her cheek and teeth along the side. I gently stretch cheek and lips outward away from the teeth and pull the corner of the mouth backward to expose the teeth further back. I maneuver the left finger however I need hold the cheek and lip out of the way to see and get to the teeth on the top and bottom on that side.
Then I flip her so she’s lying on my lap facing the other way and do the same thing on the other side.
I only focus on brushing the outside facing surfaces of the teeth since the tongue is constantly rubbing against the inside surface. Maybe that’s not the correct thing to do, but it’s what I do.
She constantly tries to lick the toothbrush the whole time and close her mouth, so it’s not the easiest process. A few times during the process I let her close her mouth to quickly rest her jaw and swallow. If your dog won’t let you put your finger in her mouth, hopefully you can use treats to train her to get used to that over time!

I tried to take a pic but it’s kind of hard to take myself and at such close range. Lacey is lying on a pillow on my lap facing to my left, and that is my left hand sticking my finger into her cheek. I normally have the finger more parellel to her cheek and a bit deeper into her mouth. 


















Edit to add: it’s easier position the toothbrush holding hand over the top of the left hand that’s holding the lip and cheek. 
When puppy is facing left it’s harder to brush that side. I hold the toothbrush like this:


----------



## FloofyPoodle (May 12, 2020)

Rose n Poos said:


> I've read that something as simple as wrapping some bandage gauze around your finger and gently "brushing", especially with a good doggie paste, will help keep their teeth clean.


What my own dentist told me, when he noticed that my teeth were less than stellar, is that it doesn’t matter how hard you brush, just how often. This is because brushing removes the surfaces and goop that the tartar (who knows if I spelled that right) lives and grows on. So, that’s why they recommend you brush and floss twice a day.


----------



## Pineapplepoodle (Sep 28, 2017)

Porkchop said:


> I would be anxious too. I’ve had to put my puppy under anesthesia twice in the past 4 months, once to extract retained baby teeth and once for her spay (2 days ago!). That’s always nerve wracking. It’s scary to not know how many teeth need to come out. She’s gonna be bouncy and happy after it’s done though.
> 
> It’s very hard to see and get to what you need to brush, especially the sides and back teeth.
> The thing I do that helps me is I have Lacey lay on my lap facing left or right. I take my index finger of my left hand (I’m right handed) and stick it in between her cheek and teeth along the side. I gently stretch cheek and lips outward away from the teeth and pull the corner of the mouth backward to expose the teeth further back. I maneuver the left finger however I need hold the cheek and lip out of the way to see and get to the teeth on the top and bottom on that side.
> ...





Porkchop said:


> I would be anxious too. I’ve had to put my puppy under anesthesia twice in the past 4 months, once to extract retained baby teeth and once for her spay (2 days ago!). That’s always nerve wracking. It’s scary to not know how many teeth need to come out. She’s gonna be bouncy and happy after it’s done though.
> 
> It’s very hard to see and get to what you need to brush, especially the sides and back teeth.
> The thing I do that helps me is I have Lacey lay on my lap facing left or right. I take my index finger of my left hand (I’m right handed) and stick it in between her cheek and teeth along the side. I gently stretch cheek and lips outward away from the teeth and pull the corner of the mouth backward to expose the teeth further back. I maneuver the left finger however I need hold the cheek and lip out of the way to see and get to the teeth on the top and bottom on that side.
> ...


Thank you! What a cutie! Mine act like I’m attempting to murder them as soon as I get anywhere near their teeth, lol.


----------



## Mark (Dec 17, 2014)

My dachshund chipped her tooth and either had to have it pulled, or reconstructive surgery. I opted for the latter. I had to find a vet who specialized in dentistry. The one I found, had studied in the United States and has written several books for vets on different dental treatment methods. 
According to him, this toothbrush is very good: *Virbac C.E.T. Dual Ended Toothbrush*
I thought the larger end of the toothbrush would be too big form my toy poodle, but he showed me it is not an issue. You just dip it in water (that helps to wash away the plaque like rinsing out after brushing your teeth) and move up and down 2-3 times in each spot. That's it. Since it doesn't require much effort, it is a simple task to do after meals. He recommends it after each meal, but I am too busy in the mornings and tend to do it every evening. I do use toothpaste (which he says isn't necessary) because I like to fresh smell afterwards.
Here is a link on Amazon: 





Amazon.com : Virbac C.E.T. Dual Ended Toothbrush : Pet Toothbrushes : Pet Supplies


Amazon.com : Virbac C.E.T. Dual Ended Toothbrush : Pet Toothbrushes : Pet Supplies



www.amazon.com





Hope this helps.


----------



## Pineapplepoodle (Sep 28, 2017)

Mark said:


> My dachshund chipped her tooth and either had to have it pulled, or reconstructive surgery. I opted for the latter. I had to find a vet who specialized in dentistry. The one I found, had studied in the United States and has written several books for vets on different dental treatment methods.
> According to him, this toothbrush is very good: *Virbac C.E.T. Dual Ended Toothbrush*
> I thought the larger end of the toothbrush would be too big form my toy poodle, but he showed me it is not an issue. You just dip it in water (that helps to wash away the plaque like rinsing out after brushing your teeth) and move up and down 2-3 times in each spot. That's it. Since it doesn't require much effort, it is a simple task to do after meals. He recommends it after each meal, but I am too busy in the mornings and tend to do it every evening. I do use toothpaste (which he says isn't necessary) because I like to fresh smell afterwards.
> Here is a link on Amazon:
> ...


Thank you, I’ll look into these..what did they do for the tooth repair..did they seal it? I (unknowingly) called a vet office to ask about pricing..and it turns out their dentist was in fact just that, and does implants, etc..they said an initial 1st visit was $150! Did he mention what the best toothpaste was? Sometimes when I look at the ingredients in the pet supply store, some have so many..


----------



## Mark (Dec 17, 2014)

In my dog's case, they were able to cap it just like they do with people. He specializes in dental procedures and has all the tools a normal dentist would use. I was introduced through a vet at my regular clinic who had listened to some of his lectures and read his books when she was a student. Unfortunately, probably due to fame, the price was very high, almost triple what it would have cost to have the tooth removed. With the preliminary check up, multiple x-rays, etc. the whole procedure was around US$2,000, but things are very expensive in my area, anyway. I was told that such veterinary dentists with such tools, are rare and contribute to the high price. I had hoped her medical insurance would cover something, but I found out that there are no policies that cover anything to do with teeth.
She was under anesthesia for the process and sent home that afternoon. He said to put her on a diet of raw meat fro one week, until the next check up. He said that it creates the least amount of bacteria, therefore the least chance of infection. (He also said that the downside is that it is mostly absorbed by the body, so there is very little excrement for that week if any, but after changing back to normal diet, there can be loose stool for a few days! as was her case about 2 days)
Three years later and still good!


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Mark said:


> but I found out that there are no policies that cover anything to do with teeth


I have a certain amount dedicated to dental procedures with my insurance. It depends on where you are I guess.


----------



## Mark (Dec 17, 2014)

Wow! That sounds great. I checked with several companies, and they all told me that they will not cover anything tooth related, as it is a common occurrence in dogs, and therefor not considered a medical treatment. I don't know what they mean by that, other than, they don't want to pay out money on a situation that is likely to occur.
I thought that it would be a less evasive option than removing her whole tooth. As she was around two years old, I worried about her future without it. 
The dental vet also said he saw a lot of dogs come in with broken or chipped teeth due to Greenies. A common chew bone that is sold a vet clinics and used to remove tartar. He said not to use them.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Ughh. That looks like a dog who has eaten kibble their entire life. I hope she gets her teeth taken care of soon. Let us know how it turns out


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

My senior mini mix Gracie suddenly started showing very disturbing and mysterious symptoms. She would stagger like she was drunk, yelp out of the blue.... I thought she was dying. I was positive it was neurological.

My vet said, "Let's pull out that one tooth that's looking bad, and go from there." I was so skeptical. I was also scared. My husband had to take her for the surgery. I didn't want my anxiety rubbing off on her.

And you know what? Even as she was still recovering from what turned out to be a DOZEN extractions, she was more engaged and energetic than she'd been in years. It was like she was a younger dog.

She was suffering a _long_ time and I had no idea. Our previous vet had always said her teeth looked great.

My only regret? I wish I'd done it sooner. In fact, I wish they pulled all her teeth that day. When we finally lost her, her teeth were absolutely a contributing factor.

Anesthesia is risky, but so are dental infections. They're also horribly painful and our dogs suffer so quietly.

Good luck, whatever you decide, and please do keep us posted. I know it's scary. And I know there is no perfect answer. Once you've done the research, and consulted with a trusted vet, all that's left is to listen to your gut.


----------



## Pineapplepoodle (Sep 28, 2017)

kontiki said:


> Ughh. That looks like a dog who has eaten kibble their entire life. I hope she gets her teeth taken care of soon. Let us know how it turns out


I used to have my other dog on freeze dried duck patties, the vet said it was not a good idea (his teeth look decent)..with my girl, the previous owner had her on Royal Canin..but everyone rails against how awful that is (except vets) so I’ve had her on the only kibble that was small enough for her to attempt to chew..plus boiled chicken and veggies sprinkled on top. So sometimes it’s dry kibble other times chicken/broth/mush...honestly I don’t even know anymore, vets say kibble is good, one pet supply worker says dry kibble is bad, sticks on the teeth/give em wet food..then another will say the opposite, wet food sticks more, give em dry...🤦🏻‍♀️🤷🏻‍♀️😖


----------



## Pineapplepoodle (Sep 28, 2017)

PeggyTheParti said:


> My senior mini mix Gracie suddenly started showing very disturbing and mysterious symptoms. She would stagger like she was drunk, yelp out of the blue.... I thought she was dying. I was positive it was neurological.
> 
> My vet said, "Let's pull out that one tooth that's looking bad, and go from there." I was so skeptical. I was also scared. My husband had to take her for the surgery. I didn't want my anxiety rubbing off on her.
> 
> ...


Thank you, 💕 we are going in on Tuesday (I don’t know what I will do with myself and my nerves those hours while I wait). The whole thing just breaks my heart, and I know she’s going to be so excited when I grab her leash and think we are going out somewhere fun, only to be dropped off at the vet. And there’s an option where they will call in the middle and give an update, and ask for approval to pull things and I just don’t want the responsibility to say yes and possibly pull everything (although of course anything infected must go)


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Pineapplepoodle said:


> Thank you, 💕 we are going in on Tuesday (I don’t know what I will do with myself and my nerves those hours while I wait). The whole thing just breaks my heart, and I know she’s going to be so excited when I grab her leash and think we are going out somewhere fun, only to be dropped off at the vet. And there’s an option where they will call in the middle and give an update, and ask for approval to pull things and I just don’t want the responsibility to say yes and possibly pull everything (although of course anything infected must go)


Ohhhh this broke MY heart. You obviously have quite an empathic bond with your girl, and that's just the sweetest thing.

I'll share one more quick personal anecdote: I put off having my wisdom teeth pulled for over 20 years. Finally one was so broken and painful, I knew I just had to do it. And I did.

Not only was it not nearly as bad as I expected, even with the pain of recovery, my mouth felt better than it had for years. And my daily temperature is now much lower. My poor body was probably fighting infection all that time!

So do your best to direct that exquisite empathy of yours towards how she'll feel afterwards: Imagine her waking up, groggy, maybe with a mouthful of missing teeth....but the pain is gone! Her energy starts coming back and she can think more clearly. Biting on a favourite toy feels so much better. Eating is pleasurable again.

Sit with all those feelings while she's in surgery and get excited for her. What a gift you're giving your friend! And if you give your vet permission to pull anything that's questionable, you're eliminating the need for another surgery when she's even further into her senior years. That's another gift right there.

I know it doesn't make the risks go away. Or the pain of handing her over without being able to explain what's about to happen. But your calm, confident energy will help her through.


----------



## Pineapplepoodle (Sep 28, 2017)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Ohhhh this broke MY heart. You obviously have quite an empathic bond with your girl, and that's just the sweetest thing.
> 
> I'll share one more quick personal anecdote: I put off having my wisdom teeth pulled for over 20 years. Finally one was so broken and painful, I knew I just had to do it. And I did.
> 
> ...


🙂💛💛💛


----------



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

Pineapplepoodle said:


> Thank you, 💕 we are going in on Tuesday (I don’t know what I will do with myself and my nerves those hours while I wait). The whole thing just breaks my heart, and I know she’s going to be so excited when I grab her leash and think we are going out somewhere fun, only to be dropped off at the vet. And there’s an option where they will call in the middle and give an update, and ask for approval to pull things and I just don’t want the responsibility to say yes and possibly pull everything (although of course anything infected must go)


Hi there,
My oldest dog, who is 9, no longer has any teeth. He had to have the rest of them pulled in May. I was an emotional mess right after the procedure; it wasn't fun watching him struggle with wearing a cone all day, every day for 14 days. But, in the end, it was the best thing for him...he was the brave, strong little guy he's always been. His tongue hangs out now to the side, but he seems like a much happier dog. In his case, there was absolute refusal for teeth brushing and even dental gel. His younger sister allows me to brush her teeth, and he will come up, sniff the gel/toothpaste and run.

If your dog is like him, and refuses teeth brushing, it's going to be really hard to keep the rest of the teeth clean after the cleaning and extractions unless the vet agrees to more frequent cleanings (maybe even every 6-12 months). I would just suggest trusting your vet's wisdom on what teeth need to be pulled, and any advice on further treatment. It will be okay in the end, even if it doesn't feel that way right now.


----------



## Pineapplepoodle (Sep 28, 2017)

Dogs4Life said:


> Hi there,
> My oldest dog, who is 9, no longer has any teeth. He had to have the rest of them pulled in May. I was an emotional mess right after the procedure; it wasn't fun watching him struggle with wearing a cone all day, every day for 14 days. But, in the end, it was the best thing for him...he was the brave, strong little guy he's always been. His tongue hangs out now to the side, but he seems like a much happier dog. In his case, there was absolute refusal for teeth brushing and even dental gel. His younger sister allows me to brush her teeth, and he will come up, sniff the gel/toothpaste and run.
> 
> If your dog is like him, and refuses teeth brushing, it's going to be really hard to keep the rest of the teeth clean after the cleaning and extractions unless the vet agrees to more frequent cleanings (maybe even every 6-12 months). I would just suggest trusting your vet's wisdom on what teeth need to be pulled, and any advice on further treatment. It will be okay in the end, even if it doesn't feel that way right now.


😊


----------



## Pineapplepoodle (Sep 28, 2017)

Dogs4Life said:


> Hi there,
> My oldest dog, who is 9, no longer has any teeth. He had to have the rest of them pulled in May. I was an emotional mess right after the procedure; it wasn't fun watching him struggle with wearing a cone all day, every day for 14 days. But, in the end, it was the best thing for him...he was the brave, strong little guy he's always been. His tongue hangs out now to the side, but he seems like a much happier dog. In his case, there was absolute refusal for teeth brushing and even dental gel. His younger sister allows me to brush her teeth, and he will come up, sniff the gel/toothpaste and run.
> 
> If your dog is like him, and refuses teeth brushing, it's going to be really hard to keep the rest of the teeth clean after the cleaning and extractions unless the vet agrees to more frequent cleanings (maybe even every 6-12 months). I would just suggest trusting your vet's wisdom on what teeth need to be pulled, and any advice on further treatment. It will be okay in the end, even if it doesn't feel that way right now.


Yes, the refusal to brush is really an issue..my other one is even smaller, and she is a master with the paw-swatting/moving her mouth away. And their teeth are so tiny(!), half the paste always manages to get stuck in their ear hair🤦🏻‍♀️


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Actually, one of my human friends almost died of heart disease that was related to her teeth! She had to have a lot of work done on them, and, yes, some pulled, before the heart doctor would even work with her. They thought she was going to die 3 years ago, and now she is much better! Apparently our teeth, and our dear dogs teeth can really affect health!


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Pineapplepoodle said:


> I used to have my other dog on freeze dried duck patties, the vet said it was not a good idea (his teeth look decent)..with my girl, the previous owner had her on Royal Canin..but everyone rails against how awful that is (except vets) so I’ve had her on the only kibble that was small enough for her to attempt to chew..plus boiled chicken and veggies sprinkled on top. So sometimes it’s dry kibble other times chicken/broth/mush...honestly I don’t even know anymore, vets say kibble is good, one pet supply worker says dry kibble is bad, sticks on the teeth/give em wet food..then another will say the opposite, wet food sticks more, give em dry...🤦🏻‍♀️🤷🏻‍♀️😖


Most Vets do not understand the real anscesteral dog diet. Everytime I have taken my dog off of 100% raw, he has had problems. Sadly because of COVID I put him on 1/2 super high quality kibble and 1/2 raw, and his health / energy/ teeth/ etc went downhill. I am now trying to feed him more raw once again, and feeling very guilty that I have lowered his health.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Another personal tale here - I put off having a tiny gum boil attended to for a year or more - it didn't hurt, and the recommended treatment was an implant, so it took me a very long time to psych myself up for it! After the first op in a long series the infection began to clear and a week or two later I noticed that lots of niggly little aches and pains went with it. If she has any infection she is going to feel SO much better afterwards, and if there is no infection there will be no extractions and you will feel much better, so one or other or both of you win. And as others have said infected teeth can be very dangerous for general health.

Having said all that I cleaned my whole house when Sophy was in for a dental - I had to do something to distract myself from the anxiety!


----------



## Pineapplepoodle (Sep 28, 2017)

Thank you, I’m planning on cleaning out my receipt box, that should take up a whole 42 min, lol..I wish it was over already..I’m horrible with the anticipation, waiting for any kind of appointments!


----------



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

Pineapplepoodle said:


> Yes, the refusal to brush is really an issue..my other one is even smaller, and she is a master with the paw-swatting/moving her mouth away. And their teeth are so tiny(!), half the paste always manages to get stuck in their ear hair🤦🏻‍♀️


You might try using a gel instead of brushing (see if they respond better to that), but the gel needs to be a thicker consistency. There are water additives that might be helpful as well. Something else that is very important is keeping the fur out of your dogs' mouths...my guy struggled with that as well.

It's really hard with dogs that have small mouths. It's hard to clean all of the teeth, even using small toothbrushes!


----------



## Pineapplepoodle (Sep 28, 2017)

Update: Well..the dental is done, just got a call from the vet, they had to pull 22 teeth😱💔...


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Oh I could CRY!! I am so happy and so relieved. 22 teeth! Imagine what that little mouth felt like. She's going to be walking on air after this. A whole new poodle.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

My old Girl Flower had 23 teeth pulled when she was 6, leaving her toothless she lived a happy life for the next 10 years


----------



## Pineapplepoodle (Sep 28, 2017)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Oh I could CRY!! I am so happy and so relieved. 22 teeth! Imagine what that little mouth felt like. She's going to be walking on air after this. A whole new poodle.


🙂


----------



## Pineapplepoodle (Sep 28, 2017)

twyla said:


> My old Girl Flower had 23 teeth pulled when she was 6, leaving her toothless she lived a happy life for the next 10 years


🙂


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Oh my, I didn't even know they had 22 teeth! I hope they are giving her a short run of antibiotics. Surely she will be feeling much better! Sounds like she will not be chewing on bones


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Wow. What a little trooper. I'm glad you got it over.


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

Glad she is done and she will be feeling better in no time!


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

I'm so glad to hear your girl is doing well after the extractions. She really will feel better after she heals. 

Kontiki, I was surprised to find that adult dogs have 42 teeth!

*Incisors* – The small teeth in the front of your dog’s mouth, used to tear meat from a bone and for self-grooming. Your dog has a total of 12 incisors, six on the top and six on the bottom.


*Canines* – These are the pointy teeth on the top and bottom of both sides of the mouth, sometimes referred to as “fangs.” These four teeth, two on top and two on the bottom, are used to puncture and hold on to something and are what make dogs so good at tug-of-war.


*Premolars* – Located behind the canine teeth, these 16 teeth (eight on top and eight on the bottom) are used for shearing. If you catch your dog chewing on something with the side of his mouth, he’s using his premolars.


*Molars* – These flat, heavy-duty teeth are found in the back of the mouth and are used for grinding and chewing. You’ll find four molars on the top of your dog’s mouth and six on the bottom.


----------



## daabor (Jan 31, 2019)

I have not read through all the replies. Saw pics of teeth and those look really bad. If Sammy's teeth looked like that, I'd go ahead with the dental.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Ouch - she must have been so uncomfortable. You were absolutely right to get them sorted, and I suspect you will be surprised at how much better she is once the gums have healed.


----------

